# Favorite BAND of all time



## TortieLuver (Oct 26, 2012)

What is your favorite band?


I will start: my favorite band is RUSH The band has been around since the early 70's. My entire group of Leopards all have names related to the band


----------



## TinkfromMD (Oct 27, 2012)

Fleetwood Mac. Love Stevie Nicks, my dog is named Nicks.


----------



## dannel (Oct 27, 2012)

AC/DC! I can play their songs on guitar too!


----------



## pam (Oct 27, 2012)

CCR


----------



## ShadowRancher (Oct 27, 2012)

I couldn't even begin....all of the above and Doobie Brothers to start


----------



## Neal (Oct 27, 2012)

That's tough. If I have to pick...my favorite of all time is Led Zeppelin, but Metallica changed my life.


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2012)

Okay, I'm the oldie on this one I think. Frankie Valley and the Four Seasons.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 27, 2012)

Rolling Stones and many more!
I love everything already mentioned


----------



## DeanS (Oct 27, 2012)

Neal said:


> That's tough. If I have to pick...my favorite of all time is Led Zeppelin, but Metallica changed my life.



We seem to be on the same wavelength here...

All time...Zeppelin, The Doors, Pink Floyd (The Wall and earlier)

Changed my life? Van Halen (Roth only), AC/DC and Metallica! 

Got to admit...Cheap Trick, Ted Nugent and Guns 'N' Roses


----------



## JeffG (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow! I'm shocked to see that my all-time favorite has already been mentioned more than once! My musical taste changes from time to time, but when you specify favorite of "all time", there is only one answer - AC/DC. 

I am also surprised that I have not seen one mention of a group that I can't stand. Maybe tortoise people just automatically have good taste in music?

Full disclosure, I have been listening to tons of country lately. It would have been humiliating to admit that at previous points in my life.


----------



## dds7155 (Oct 27, 2012)

The Stones


----------



## Tom (Oct 27, 2012)

While I love all of the above, I have to say my all time favorite is The Cure. I could make a whole list of some of my favorites but the early Cure music pulled me through a lot of very dark childhood days. Honorable mention must also go to:
Siouxsie
Oingo Boingo
Depeche Mode
Fad Gadget
Metalica
AC/DC
Van Halen (also Diamond Dave era only)
Judas priest
Rush
Two Live Crew
Prince
Ozzy
Pet Shop Boys
Rolling Stones
Phil Collins
Ministry
Missing Persons
Berlin
Journey
and finally, Frank Sinatra.


----------



## JeffG (Oct 27, 2012)

dds7155 said:


> The Stones



I never would have guessed. ​


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 27, 2012)

While my favorite song pretty much changes monthly, I am always wanting to listen to fleetwood mac. Stevie Nicks has an awesome and timeless voice. She is more the music of my parent's generation but I do think the sounds is timeless.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 27, 2012)

OH SH*T! How could I have left out THE STONES! With the exception of Van Halen (I am a Pasadena boy afterall)...there is not a group I've seen more! The first time was at The Palladium in Hollywood...and I was not quite 11! But then I saw both shows in 1978 at Anaheim Stadium, both shows at The Coliseum in 1981 then all three shows in 1989 at The Coliseum...however, I must admit, I went to the 89 shows mostly to see GNR!


Hey Tom...I actually saw OINGO BOINGO prior to stardom at the Whiskey...with another unknown band...Tweed Sneakers!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, he's not a "band," but I just LOVE Willie Nelson. I have many of his CD's that I listen to while I'm working outside.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 29, 2012)

pam said:


> CCR



Danged right! 



emysemys said:


> Well, he's not a "band," but I just LOVE Willie Nelson. I have many of his CD's that I listen to while I'm working outside.



Hallowed be His name...


----------



## yagyujubei (Oct 29, 2012)

1/Frank Zappa and the Mothers of Invention
2/Jefferson Airplane (Early)
3/King Crimson


----------



## Itort (Oct 29, 2012)

Gratefull Dead. Any Eric Clapton. The Doors.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 29, 2012)

Tool.


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2012)

bobbymoore said:


> Tool.



Darn it! I forgot to put them in my list. They also win for best videos of all time!


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 29, 2012)

Yep I seen them last year in Toronto Ontario 2 shows sold out in 7 mins paid 450$ for 2 tickets..... Well my girlfriend did for my birthday


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 29, 2012)

The Allman Brothers Band ...and my fav Janice Joplin with Big Brother and The Holding Company...


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2012)

bobbymoore said:


> Yep I seen them last year in Toronto Ontario 2 shows sold out in 7 mins paid 450$ for 2 tickets..... Well my girlfriend did for my birthday



I met and worked with Maynard on the set of "Crank 2 High Voltage". He and the drummer from Nine Inch Nails (another one that should have been on my list...) were background extras playing dog owners in the park. I didn't know this until after we had shot it and the day was nearly done. He's a pretty "normal" cool dude.


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow thanks everyone for sharing it certainly is hard to narrow it down, as there are so many fantastic artists out there! It's wonderful to hear how music has changed peoples' lives and got them through difficult times.


----------



## bobbymoore (Oct 29, 2012)

Tom have you seen his documentary about his wine company in AZ it's called blood into wine weird name but I like tool so much I have a album cover tattood on my ribs love em


----------



## Tom (Oct 29, 2012)

bobbymoore said:


> Tom have you seen his documentary about his wine company in AZ it's called blood into wine weird name but I like tool so much I have a album cover tattood on my ribs love em



Wow. That's some serious devotion. I sure like their music, but I think you are more of a fan than I am.


----------



## dds7155 (Oct 29, 2012)

anyone like old rockabilly? , google charlie feathers , old sun recording artist, i was a punk kid but i remember listening to him and and other old sun artist sitting on a old couch beside becides charlies house siging one hand loose , tongue tied jill , and i forgot to remember to forget and countless others,, hes gone now but if you like rockabilly you would like his , try to listen if you cant pm me and i'll tell you where you can , he;s in the rockabilly hall of fame,,


----------



## Kenny (Oct 29, 2012)

Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, and CCR are my top 3.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 30, 2012)

CLUTCH


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 31, 2012)

I would say Slayer.......So many other choices in a few different genres, but Slayer is what lured me to the darkside and there I stay......


----------



## jackrat (Oct 31, 2012)

Down
Black Label Society


----------

